# désactiver raccourcis F7 à F12 sous Léopard



## spl (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

quelqu'un sait-il comment désactiver les touches de raccourcis son F7 à F12 sur les nouveaux claviers mac ? Ils empêchent les raccourcis applicatifs (Indesign ou Xpress en l'occurence) utilisant les même touches de fonctionner.

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Septembre 2009)

oui

pomme>préférences système>clavier>raccourci clavier

là tu désactives ce dont tu as besoin

voilou


----------



## spl (22 Septembre 2009)

Ça ne fait pas parti des raccourcis modifiables dans l'onglet raccourcis claviers (qui sont déjà tous désactivés hormis les captures écran)


----------



## JenM (22 Septembre 2009)

FunctionFlip peut faire ça: http://news.debutersurmac.com/?p=227


----------



## Arlequin (22 Septembre 2009)

spl a dit:


> Ça ne fait pas parti des raccourcis modifiables dans l'onglet raccourcis claviers (qui sont déjà tous désactivés hormis les captures écran)



:mouais:
étrange ça

je viens de tester > décocher dashboard (F12) et hop, F12 ne réagit plus

Cela dit je suis sur un clavier blanc filiaire connecté à mon MBPu


----------



## zacromatafalgar (22 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Essaye en décochant la case pointée par la flêche rouge


----------



## spl (9 Novembre 2009)

Merci ça marche !
En revanche, dans le même ordre d'idée :
Commande + M place la fenêtre active dans le dock, au détriment du même raccourcis dans Indesign ou Xpress (et ce raccourci ne se trouve pas dans raccourcis clavier)...

Merci merci


----------

